# First Time IVF



## nuala (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi,

Just joined here last week when I started Buserelin injections.  A week on am feeling tired and have low grade headache otherwise fine.  Back to hospital tomorrow to start Puregon so excited and anxious.  Great to have fellow cyclers for support.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Nuala

Welcome to the cycle buddies

the girls who are currently cycling all get together for a  on the thread below, why not come and join them all

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,33022.0.html

Wishing u lots of luck  and  

Emilyxx


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Nuala

Welcome to FF.  It is great to be able to share the trial and tribulations with others in the same situation.

I started Busserwlin jabs on 1st July and the first week felt like you do but then the 2nd week I felt great.  Tomorrow (19th) I go for a scan to check I have down regulated and hopefully start the  Puregon.  So we should start the puregon together.  I am scheduled for EC 29th July if all goes to plan.  how about you?

Where are you having your treatment
Good luck with your Treatment 


Take care lshack xx


----------



## gill0268 (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi Nuala

I just joined the site tonight and am on first cycle.  Started downreg last Friday with Gonopeptyl injection.  Bit scared really and not sure what to expect.  Good luck with your treatment. I hope it ends in a beautiful bouncing babe.

gill0268


----------



## nuala (Jul 13, 2005)

lshack said:


> Hi Nuala
> 
> Welcome to FF. It is great to be able to share the trial and tribulations with others in the same situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Nuala

You have the same dates as me.
I am having TX at Guys, London Bridge
I started DR on 1st July busserelin jabs 50 units
Scan 19th to check Down reg and started Puregon 300 + Buserelin 20 units 
Scan booked for 27th with potential EC on 29th July.  Getting very close, it is surprising how quickly it has gone.

How are you feeling on the drugs?  Glad the spotting isn't a problem.
I am losing more hair than  usual get very headachy and tired.  Ovaries feel tender.

To add the personal info to the bottom go into profiles at the top of the page and then at the top left is a box Modify Profile and click on Forum Profile this will give you the correct page to add info.  Clear as mud!!

Keep in touch and let me know how you are getting along.

Take care love lshack xx


----------



## nuala (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Ishack,

This is confusing as I think I've now send you at least one orther message as we all seem to be in about 4 different sections at oe time!!  Never mind.  Thanks for info on how to edit profile - think its done now.....

Good luck for your scan tomorrow.  I'll update you on Friday after my next one hopefully with my EC date.

Nuala


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi I am on the other thread re : jul/august cycles but I wanted to add to this one as this is my first ivf cycle too.  I am on day 11 Buserelin and am due for the scan to see if I am down regulated on Fri 5 Aug (fingers crossed).  I just noticed someone put about losing
more hair than usual and I have noticed that and thought it was probably just me.  I have been really tired too, which wasn't mentioned to me as a side effect, but reading stuff on here from people that seems pretty common.

I know I am probably in for a rough ride, but I can't help being excited by all this as well, I just wish I was further down the line as time seems to be dragging.

Thanks to all of you who are writing on this site - it is really nice to feel not on my own with this.

Also I am having my tx at CARE Manchester/Bolton and would love to know if anyone else is with them or has any experience of them.

Cheers Chezza xx


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi All

I am having my first cycle of IVF.  I have an egg donor.

Hopefully my donor will have e/c this friday or monday at latest.

I've also been posting on July/August Cycle buddies.

Can't beleive its all happening.  FINALLY

Good Luck to ALL

Carol xxx


----------



## nuala (Jul 13, 2005)

Chezza and Carol

 to you both with EC and scans.  Stay relaxed and think sunny thoughts.

Nuala

Had my ET today - didn't hurt a bit.


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi Nuala

Thanks for that.

Fingers crossed for you hun.

Carol


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Nuala

Thanks for your good wishes, glad your et went well an painless today sending lots of    to you for those lovely embies.  


Hi Carol - best of luck for your donor (and you of course) fingers crossed for ec as soon as
poss, bet you can't wait to move on.. 

Lets hope we are all successful 1st time    

Love Cheryl x


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi Chezza

Thanks hun.

You're so right - can't wait for monday and get things moving again.

Won't be long know though.

Good luck to ALL.

Carol


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi

Havn't posted on here for a while, but it is good to keep up with people going through this for the first time.  I have just started on the stimm drugs (yesterday) first scan to check out the follies on Fri 27th.

Carol - Hope all is well with you hun  

Best of luck to anyone on the 1st attempt  

Cheryl x


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Got   today.

Feeling so drained and tired.  Need to recharge my batteries.

Carol xxx


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Carol,

I'm so sorry to hear your news. No words can make the pain go away but I do know how you feel, little consolation I know. 

Look after yourselve
Love
Kinger
xxxxx


----------

